#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  что это за ритуал с участием будд.монаха ?

## Secundus

_для удобства окормления грифов ?_

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Небесные похороны. Труп умершего готовят к тому, чтобы грифы его съели. Это обычный  тех местах способ похорон.

----------

Ho Shim (28.02.2013), Secundus (27.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), лесник (28.02.2013), Маркион (27.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Secundus

спс, Евгения,
какое прекрасное и благородное отношение к телу и к остальным ЖС !

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Маркион (27.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Грифы на заднем плане какие толстые.

----------

Bob (27.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2013), Вантус (28.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Жека (27.02.2013), Иоанн (28.02.2013), Карма Палджор (27.02.2013), лесник (28.02.2013), Нико (27.02.2013), Федор Ф (27.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> спс, Евгения,
> какое прекрасное и благородное отношение к телу и к остальным ЖС !


...а также чрезвычайно экономичное отношение, так как в горах не так много дров, чтобы сжигать трупы, а также не всегда удобно трупы закапывать)

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Самые экологичные похороны, по-моему.

У самих грифов все схвачено:



> Гной или кровь из трупа течёт по неоперённой части тела и по специальному перьевому «воротнику» стекает с тела грифа. Высокая кислотность желудочного сока убивает трупных бактерий и способствует растворению костей, а симбиотические бактерии в кишечнике обезвреживают бактериальные токсины. Периодически грифы расправляют перья, чтобы ультрафиолетовое излучение убило бактерий на их оперении.

----------

Bob (27.02.2013), Ho Shim (28.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.02.2013), Карма Палджор (27.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Интересно, а зачем труп "готовить". Как будто грифы сами не раздерут...

----------

Федор Ф (27.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Интересно, а зачем труп "готовить". Как будто грифы сами не раздерут...


Что бы не было толкучки. 
Каждый цивилизовано подошел, взял кусочек, который ему полагается и отошел.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2013), Pema Sonam (27.02.2013), Аминадав (28.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Иоанн (28.02.2013), Карма Палджор (27.02.2013), лесник (28.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Что бы не было толкучки. 
> Каждый цивилизовано подошел, взял кусочек, который ему полагается и отошел.


Это традиция в Тибете. Если труп есть, нужны грифы. Если грифов нет, их призывают спец. ритуалами типа Чама. Прилетают. )

----------

Galina (01.03.2013), Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Что бы не было толкучки.
> Каждый цивилизовано подошел, взял кусочек, который ему полагается и отошел.


Сомневаюсь, что её не будет - с учётом того, сколько там сидит ))

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно, а зачем труп "готовить". Как будто грифы сами не раздерут...


Им толстые  кости сложно клевать. Труп рубят на куски, а кости, насколько помню, дробят. Так всё быстрее уходит в природу.

----------

Ho Shim (28.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Им толстые  кости сложно клевать. Труп рубят на куски, а кости, насколько помню, дробят. Так всё быстрее уходит в природу.


На мелкие кусочки, замечу. Слышала от тех, кто рубил.

----------

Топпер- (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Интересно, а зачем труп "готовить". Как будто грифы сами не раздерут...


Там, помимо расчленения мяса, сухожилий и костей, кости также мелко дробятся для усвоения птичками, чтобы костями человеческими не захламлять пространство и чтоб всё впрок шло.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

А то птички сами не справятся )
По мне, человек этим занимающийся, рискует заработать неблагого больше, чем благого.

----------

Федор Ф (27.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Почему? Он же не живое тело рубит. Он, по сути, могильщик. Только хоронит вот таким нетривиальным способом. Скармливает грифам, а не земляным червям и опарышам.

----------

Bob (27.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2013), Вантус (28.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Савелов Александр (05.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> По мне, человек этим занимающийся, рискует заработать неблагого больше, чем благого


Смотря какая мотивация.

----------

Zom (27.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А то птички сами не справятся )
> По мне, человек этим занимающийся, рискует заработать неблагого больше, чем благого.


Да куда уж неблагого - сплошная медитация на трилакшану, а то и на объекты привязанностей)

----------

Bob (27.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Смотря какая мотивация.


Я бы даже сказал, не мотивация, а насколько правильно он направляет ум в данном случае. Вполне себе можно и маньяком стать (или, допустим, хладнокровным убийцей), если направлять ум неумело и мыслить определённые при этом мысли. Короче говоря, занятие небезопасное.

----------

Федор Ф (27.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я бы даже сказал, не мотивация, а насколько правильно он направляет ум в данном случае. Вполне себе можно и маньяком стать (или, допустим, хладнокровным убийцей), если направлять ум неумело и мыслить определённые при этом мысли. Короче говоря, занятие небезопасное.


Я сомневаюсь, что люди, которые в Тибете расчленяют трупы, - маньяки.

----------


## AndyZ

Вот видео на эту тему. Как-то по ТВ смотрел. Там, правда, не монах совершает саму процедуру, а особый мирянин-спец, да еще и с помощью виски.

----------

Нико (27.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Я сомневаюсь, что люди, которые в Тибете расчленяют трупы, - маньяки.


Сомневаетесь вы или нет, а то, что это накладывает нездоровый отпечаток на обычного человека с воззрениями "тело - это я" (или "тело - это он") - это факт.

----------

Федор Ф (27.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Сомневаетесь вы или нет, а то, что это накладывает нездоровый отпечаток на обычного человека с воззрениями "тело - это я" (или "тело - это он") - это факт.


Риск, безусловно, есть. Но он есть и при созерцании трупов.

----------

Bob (27.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Но всё-таки созерцать - не кромсать ,)

----------

Топпер- (27.02.2013), Федор Ф (27.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но всё-таки созерцать - не кромсать ,)


А все хирурги - маньяки? Может тогда и к врачам не обращаться в случае болезней? Вдруг отравят или отрежут не то  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (27.02.2013), Ho Shim (28.02.2013), Аурум (27.02.2013), Буль (28.02.2013), Вантус (28.02.2013), Вова Л. (27.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Эделизи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> А все хирурги - маньяки? Может тогда и к врачам не обращаться в случае болезней? Вдруг отравят или отрежут не то


Тем более живых же вообще режут! :EEK!:

----------

Bob (27.02.2013), Аурум (27.02.2013), Вантус (28.02.2013), Вова Л. (27.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Карма Палджор (27.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Тем более живых же вообще режут!


А при некоторых заболеваниях - кусками отрезают.

----------

Вантус (28.02.2013), Вова Л. (27.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Иоанн (28.02.2013), Карма Палджор (27.02.2013), Эделизи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А при некоторых заболеваниях - кусками отрезают.


А чтобы получить редкую фотографию к своей дипломной или скажем кандидатской работе - еще и по моргам носятся в поисках соответствующего ракурса или свежего и только распотрошенного трупа.
Тибетцы нервно курят в стороне  :Smilie:

----------

Вантус (28.02.2013), Эделизи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Причем некоторые пациенты еще и дико орут и вырываются, когда хирурги причиняют им пользу под мест. анест.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Причем некоторые пациенты еще и дико орут и вырываются, когда хирурги причиняют им пользу под мест. анест.


А еще есть звери под названием зубные врачи. Вот уж где поле для возможного нанесения вреда. Истинные маньяки.
А в это время тихие тибетцы кромсают трупы, чтобы птиц покормить мертвечиной

----------

Вантус (28.02.2013), Эделизи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Интересный сюжет. Кхамцы, чодовцы, кстати, тот, кто резал -- тоже буддист. Перевод немного неверный. Последняя фраза "Если эти грифы накушались плоти этого человека всласть, для него это -- большая заслуга". )

----------

AndyZ (27.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.02.2013), Эделизи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А все хирурги - маньяки?


Хирурги, не знаю. А вот про то, что патологоанатомы частенько не очень адекватными людьми являются - такое слышал.

----------

Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Хирурги, не знаю. А вот про то, что патологоанатомы частенько не очень адекватными людьми являются - такое слышал.


Это правда. По своему опыту могу сказать. 
Не на пустом месте монахам запрещалось созерцать трупы женщин.

----------

Zom (27.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это правда. По своему опыту могу сказать. 
> Не на пустом месте монахам запрещалось созерцать трупы женщин.


А женщинам - трупы мужчин. Заметьте по вышеприведённому видео.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот видео на эту тему. Как-то по ТВ смотрел. Там, правда, не монах совершает саму процедуру, а особый мирянин-спец, да еще и с помощью виски.


Всё-таки первобытная культура.
Построили бы гигантскую мясорубку с закрытым приёмником и всех делов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Дичь ) А ещё говорят, что ада не существует )

----------

Федор Ф (27.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А то птички сами не справятся )
> По мне, человек этим занимающийся, рискует заработать неблагого больше, чем благого.


Значит, не справятся.

А что неблагое может заработать человек, который ПОГРЕБАЕТ УЖЕ ПОКОЙНОГО таким способом? Тем более там принято выжидать, пока полностью не завешится процесс смерти - несколько дней.

 Только остается восхититься таким отношением к бренным телам, смерти и его спокойствию и стабильности ума. Наоборот, он облегчает другим живым существам добывание пищи. 

Не это ли продвинутый уровень буддийской практики? На такие работы ведь не каждого человека ставят. И человек, между прочим, всякие молитвы произносит во время этого процесса.

Вы никогда не видели трупы животных, обработанных грифами? А если часть будет гнить - заразы там всякие, эпидемии - среди тех же пернатых. А потом и среди людей.

Вот статья http://eg.ru/daily/melochi/14610/ Наерно, тибетцы стараются все сделать удобоваримым, так как не хотят лишних конфликтов с китайским правительством......

----------


## Greedy

> Дичь ) А ещё говорят, что ада не существует )


Это не дичь, а немецкая антисоветская пропаганда.
Вы ещё Солженицына почитайте. У него много "фактов" было почерпнуто из этого неистощимого источника.

----------

AndyZ (27.02.2013), Ho Shim (28.02.2013), Вантус (28.02.2013), Кузьмич (28.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.02.2013), Эделизи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Дичь ) А ещё говорят, что ада не существует )


Если насчёт статьи то это утка конечно.

----------


## Greedy

Хотя, приди в эти места современные технологии, какой-нибудь кулибин соорудил бы гигантский миксер, чтобы готовить фреш для птичек.
И начались бы войны за право обладания этим чудо-оружием.

----------

Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Если насчёт статьи то это утка конечно.


Ну технически вполне осуществимо. А насчёт "человечности" неких отдельных людей и организаций - в том числе и современных, дело-то известное )

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Мне вот все интересно: почему трупы неудобно закапывать то?  Почва слишком каменистая или что? Я, конечно, беру во внимание, что и грифам хорошо и людям неплохо, да и посмертная участь человека вообще мало кого должна волновать, но все таки это какая средневековая практика, кто бы что не говорил. Да я и не думаю, что кремация будет таким уж дорогостоящим предприятием.

Я понимаю, когда на диком западе людей бросали умирать, оставляя их тела на пожор грифам, но тут то вроде и нет никаких веских причин заниматься подобным ремеслом. Грифы, ровно, как и сипы, прекрасно обходятся и той едой, что находят сами. У меня близкий друг орнитолог и как раз специализируется на грифах и по его рассказам эти птицы совершенно не страдают отсутствием еды, скорее наоборот. 

Палийский канон в данном случае наверно не авторитет, но Татхагата вроде никогда не советовал отдавать трупы людей на съедение птицам, так как и без этого вполне хватает асубха-бхаваны для людей, которым это подходит. Я лично бы не смог спокойно наблюдать, как моего родственника спокойно пожирает куча пернатых друзей, и я думаю не я один не готов смотреть на такое зрелище, какими бы великими практиками мы бы себя не считали. 

Какие травмы могут возникнуть у неподготовленного человека, в особенности у ребенка, если он будет лицезреть или знать о подобной практике, даже трудно представить. Страшнее, когда люди зачем то рационализируют и сакрализируют подобную варварскую практику. Традиции - это замечательно, но общество хотя бы немного, но должно развиваться.

В Тибете своя атмосфера, но меня почему то это как то поразило.

----------

Zom (27.02.2013), Федор Ф (27.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Мне вот все интересно: почему трупы неудобно закапывать то?


С какой целью их надо именно закапывать?




> Я лично бы не смог спокойно наблюдать, как моего родственника спокойно пожирает куча пернатых друзей, и я думаю не я один не готов смотреть на такое зрелище, какими бы великими практиками мы бы себя не считали. 
> 
> Какие травмы могут возникнуть у неподготовленного человека, в особенности у ребенка, если он будет лицезреть или знать о подобной практике, даже трудно представить. Страшнее, когда люди зачем то рационализируют и сакрализируют подобную варварскую практику.


Проблемы, описанные Вами, возникают не от ритуала или _неподобающего_ обращения с трупами, а от сакрализации смерти, которая присуща нашей культуре. Смерть у нас - это таинство.
А здесь нет никакого таинства. Человеческое тело - это пища для животных. И есть практическое, можно сказать, бытовое отношение к смерти.

----------

Bob (27.02.2013), Ho Shim (28.02.2013), Magan Poh (28.02.2013), Pema Sonam (27.02.2013), Аурум (27.02.2013), Вантус (28.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Карма Палджор (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> С какой целью их надо именно закапывать?


Потому что в процессе закапывания, не участвует человек, который разрезает человеческий труп на куски. Идея о возвращении человека в землю, как акт возврата созданного - создателю, мне не интересен - это просто наиболее легкий способ утилизации трупов, хотя кремация сейчас предпочтительней, так как есть проблема с участками для захоронений. Эмоциональное вовлечение есть в любом случае, как бы тщательно мы это не скрывали. И я согласен с Зомом, что подобная практика более вредит, нежели помогает. Хотя, конечно, лучше провести пару сессий с людьми, которые этим заняты, что бы выяснить их психическое и эмоциональное состояние.




> Проблемы, описанные Вами, возникают не от ритуала или неподобающего обращения с трупами, а от сакрализации смерти, которая присуща нашей культуре. Смерть у нас - это таинство.
> А здесь нет никакого таинства. Человеческое тело - это пища для животных. И есть практическое, можно сказать, бытовое отношение к смерти.


То есть разрезать человека на куски, назвав это небесными похоронами - это более бытовой процесс, нежели чем вырыть яму и сбросить туда труп? Таинство происходит во время некого ритуализированного действия, которое имеет некий религиозный или мифологический подтекст, а тут на лицо ритуальное действо. Нет никакой насущной необходимости разделывать труп и отдавать его на корм животным. Труп надо просто утилизировать, его совершенно не надо разделывать на части. Я не удивлюсь, если тибетцы добавляют к подобной процедуре ещё миллион различных суеверий, так как не думаю, что средний тибетец, хорошо разбирается в буддийской практике. Ещё раз повторю, грифы в трупах людей не нуждаются, они и так прекрасно кушают. В земле, например, есть тоже ребята, которые тоже хотят кушать. Оправдания можно найти везде, если хорошо поискать.

----------

Zom (27.02.2013), Жека (02.03.2013), Федор Ф (28.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Проблемы, описанные Вами, возникают не от ритуала или неподобающего обращения с трупами, а от сакрализации смерти, которая присуща нашей культуре. Смерть у нас - это таинство.
> А здесь нет никакого таинства. Человеческое тело - это пища для животных. И есть практическое, можно сказать, бытовое отношение к смерти.


Угу, посмотрел бы я на вас, как вы, например, труп своей мамы стали бы расчленять на выброс грифам ))

----------

Федор Ф (28.02.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> То есть разрезать человека на куски, назвав это небесными похоронами - это более бытовой процесс, нежели чем вырыть яму и сбросить туда труп? Таинство происходит во время некого ритуализированного действия, которое имеет некий религиозный или мифологический подтекст, а тут на лицо ритуальное действо. Нет никакой насущной необходимости разделывать труп и отдавать его на корм животным. Труп надо просто утилизировать, его совершенно не надо разделывать на части. Я не удивлюсь, если тибетцы добавляют к подобной процедуре ещё миллион различных суеверий, так как не думаю, что средний тибетец, хорошо разбирается в буддийской практике. Ещё раз повторю, грифы в трупах людей не нуждаются, они и так прекрасно кушают. В земле, например, есть тоже ребята, которые тоже хотят кушать. Оправдания можно найти везде, если хорошо поискать.


На видео, которое я поместил в этом треде говорится, что буддисты не закапывают трупы а сжигают (кстати, интересно было бы узнать, как обстоят дела в разных буддийских странах) а для сжигания на высоте 4 тыс. м, где находится эта деревня - дров нет. Более того, комментатор на видео сказал, что традиция таких похорон существовала до буддизма и тысячелетиями практиковалась в этой местности. Так что для них закапывать трупы, наверное такое же кощунство как разрезать для нас.

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Угу, посмотрел бы я на вас, как вы, например, труп своей мамы стали бы расчленять на выброс грифам ))


В Индии после кремации (а точнее обугливания трупа), старший сын должен был разбить камнем голову недокремированного отца.

----------

Ho Shim (28.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Хорошо хоть не съесть ))

----------

Федор Ф (28.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А для сжигания на высоте 4 тыс. м, где находится эта деревня - дров нет.


Сколько раз смотрел, как тибетских лам сжигают, видимо для них, каким то образом находятся и дрова и все остальное.




> Более того, комментатор на видео сказал, что традиция таких похорон существовала до буддизма и тысячелетиями практиковалась в этой местности.


Именно поэтому, абсолютно не нужно находить в этом примитивном ритуале, какой либо буддийский подтекст. Страдать поиском глубинного смысла, там где его нет - это просто демонстрация обыденного сознания, не способного на отслеживания причинно-следственной связи. Оправдывать ничего не нужно. Если режут трупы, значит привыкли. А привычки, как известно, бывают вредными и на мой взгляд, это именно тот случай.




> Так что для них закапывать трупы, наверное, такое же кощунство как разрезать для нас.


Для меня разрезать труп - это не кощунство, так как я не понимаю, как можно надругаться над тем, чего уже нет. Посмертная участь трупа - это выбор родных и близких, которые выбирают наиболее безопасный для них метод, трупу то все равно. Если эта процедура не травмирует и не наносит вреда окружающим, то пожалуйста. У меня просто есть сомнения относительно этого.

Я говорю о том, что общество должно развиваться, а вместе с ним должны эволюционировать и методы утилизации трупов.  Хотя может, кому то резать труп на куски и скармливать птицам - это нормальный и адекватный метод, сообразный обстоятельствам. На нет и суда нет.

----------

Zom (27.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

А, кстати, да - умерших тибетских лам тоже так на куски разрубают?




> Хотя может, кому то резать труп на куски и скармливать птицам - это нормальный и адекватный метод


Я думаю это маловероятно, потому что как ни крути - привязанность к телу и соотнесение личности с конкретным телом - это не частный случай какой-то культуры, а человеческое качество, присутствующее во всех людях вне зависимости от национальности, традиции и т.д. Именно поэтому отпечаток подобного действа всегда будет. Другой вопрос, конечно, что он может быть умелым (но это, скорее, в редких случаях), а может быть неумелым (что, видимо, чаще всего и имеет место).

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Хорошо хоть не съесть ))


Агхоры вроде не чураются такого поведения. Хотя могу ошибаться.




> А, кстати, да - умерших тибетских лам тоже так на куски разрубают?


В Индии же тоже не всех сжигают, видимо тут тоже действует политика исключения привилегированных. В той же Индии до середины 19 века - ритуал "сати" проводили, но это же не означает, что мы должны отдавать дань традиции сжигать жену вместе с погибшим мужем. Слава Будде, у людей мозгов хватило упразднить этот ужас.

----------

Федор Ф (28.02.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Какие травмы могут возникнуть у неподготовленного человека, в особенности у *ребенка*, если он будет лицезреть или знать о подобной практике, даже трудно представить.


У ребенка - вообще никаких травм быть не может, пока ему настойчиво не объяснят что труп страшно-страшно, что от крови - плохо-плохо. 
В раннем детстве когда садик не работал, сидела в перевязочной хирургической - интереснее мультиков было.

----------

Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> У ребенка - вообще никаких травм быть не может, пока ему настойчиво не объяснят что труп страшно-страшно, что от крови - плохо-плохо.


Вы это сами так считаете или у вас есть более веские аргументы для подтверждения подобной позиции?




> В раннем детстве когда садик не работал, сидела в перевязочной хирургической - интереснее мультиков было.


Меня в детстве папаня тоже в морг водил и на брюшных операциях в уголке оставлял, но знаете я всегда догадывался, что мне это совершенно видеть не стоит. В юношестве будучи у психотерапевта, я очень долго избавлялся от образов разодранных брюшных полостей и опущенных рук врачей, которые не спасли пациента. Хотя такой случай был всего раз, он врезался мне в сознание на всю жизнь.

Отрубленные руки в плавающих тазах, я даже в детстве никогда не предпочитал Винни-пуху, например. Разница культур и среды воспитания, естественно колоссальная и какие дети в Тибете, я не знаю. Но лично я, своего ребенка не повел бы смотреть как разрезают труп его мамы, так как он прекрасно будет чувствовать и ощущать, запоминать и рефлексировать. Не сразу, так позже.

----------

Жека (02.03.2013), Федор Ф (28.02.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Вы это сами так считаете или у вас есть более веские аргументы для подтверждения подобной позиции?
> Меня в детстве папаня тоже в морг водил и на брюшных операциях в уголке оставлял, но знаете я всегда догадывался, что мне это совершенно видеть не стоит. В юношестве будучи у психотерапевта, я очень долго избавлялся от образов разодранных брюшных полостей и опущенных рук врачей, которые не спасли пациента. Отрубленные руки в плавающих тазах, я даже в детстве никогда не предпочитал Винни-пуху, например. Разница культур и среды воспитания, естественно колоссальная и какие дети в Тибете, я не знаю. Но лично я, своего ребенка не повел бы смотреть как разрезают труп его мамы, так как он прекрасно будет чувствовать и ощущать, запоминать и рефлексировать. Не сразу, так позже.


Дети - чистый лист, и социальные принципы, также как и табу усваивают от взрослых. То есть Вам сначала объяснили, что трупы - плохо, а потом в морг повели, естесственно. Как вы думаете, дети-маугли боятся трупов?

----------

Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А, кстати, да - умерших тибетских лам тоже так на куски разрубают?


Если высокие - бальзамируют и потом покрывают золотом.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, закопанное в земле тело точно также пожирают черви. А на кремации, скажите, там нет человека, который "опроцедуривает" труп? Пусть он его не перемалывает и не разрезает, но кладет на костер, жгет, собирает останки - вы что заблажили-то? И детишки смотрят, как их родные уезжают в топку порой. Это что - не травмирует детскую психику? Или общество подготовило людей к таким зрелищам?

Я уверена, что тибетцы не все подряд темные омраченные люди, потому что многие традиции вызываются, в первую очередь, природными условиями местности и местной жизненной ситуацией. Делается, как удобно и менее затратно.

Для тибетцев даяние своего тела после смерти другим существам - предмет накопления заслуг, может, грифам в Африке есть что пожрать, но в холодном климате, в каменистой пустыне среди льдов, которые лежат бОльшую часть года - может, у грифов все иначе? Я сама живу у гор, и зимой тут, в Европе, многих животных даже подкармливают. А дровишки и уголь или бензин в такой местности тащить наверх для каждого жителя деревни , возможно, дорого и тяжело, они, вон, обогреваются ячьими лепешками там.


А также, нам ли судить, что они там думают и почему так поступают. Если подумать, у западных людей не меньше глюков по поводу похорон, а если я могу смотреть, как мой отец после смерти уезжает в топку в крематории, а потом нести урну с пеплом в руках с кусочками праха, так что там за разница? Там кто-то нажал кнопку, там кто-то лопаткой собрал прах. Какая разница - в каком состоянии останки?

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Эделизи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Дети - чистый лист, и социальные принципы, также как и табу усваивают от взрослых.


Смерть, как факт, не является социальным принципом, а вот контекстуальная интерпретация и формирование отношения к смерти, естественно являются плодом культурной регуляции. Смерть и потеря близкого переживается даже животными. Моя кошка, например 2 недели ничего не ела и почти не двигалась, когда умер её котенок. Ей никто смерть не табуировал. Дети чистый лист с хорошей памятью и рано или поздно, смерть догонит этого ребенка и если рядом не окажется никого, кто бы мог объяснит и подсказать, может случится очень много всего плохого.




> То есть Вам сначала объяснили, что трупы - плохо, а потом в морг повели, естесственно.


Мне ничего не объясняли. В морг меня привозили на коляске, когда мы было около 3 лет. Несмотря на подобный возраст, воспоминания у меня сохранились очень яркие. Про смерть я тогда вообще ничего не знал и как рассказывает мама, никогда даже эту тему не поднимал. На операции сидел тоже в очень нежном возрасте, когда единственная смерть которую я видел - это смерть Бейби Пуса в мультике про динозавров. В результате подавления подобных воспоминаний, сформировался довольно запущенный случай невротического кризиса.




> Как вы думаете, дети-маугли боятся трупов?


Мне придумывать ничего не надо, исследований на эту тему я не встречал. Если вы встречали, то поделитесь. Ребенок маугли, на мой взгляд, боится смерти, ровно, как и все остальные животные. Сколько беседовал с друзьями зоологами, они все как один твердят, что даже морские свинки чувствуют смерть соплеменников и физиологически тяжело переживают данное обстоятельство. Я не зоолог и объяснить это не могу, но у самого было очень много животных и часто в квартире было больше одного и каждый раз при смерти одного из них, второй очень тяжело переносил эту утрату.

----------

Zom (27.02.2013), Федор Ф (28.02.2013), Эделизи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дмитрий - ребенка с детства надо готовить к пониманию смерти - это естесственный факт жизни. Если его не учить правильно - через наблюдения и объяснения, у него так и будет культивироваться этот бессознательный страх и всю жизнь их терроризировать.

При них потрошат куриц, они смотрят кищки и кровь в боевиках, и прочее. Но, конечно, маленького ребенка везти сразу на такие зрелища - ошибка. А почему вы думаете, что на тибетские похороны водят маленьких детей? Может, и водят уже подростков. И подростки это воспринимают нормально. А вообще - родственники не обязательно на это все должны ходить и смотреть. И это обычно не общественное зрелище - ходят только несколько человек.

А что касается маленьких детей вообще - сколько западных папаш водят своих детей на охоту на ЖИВЫХ животных, да еще с гордостью приносят домой убитое животное и делают из него чучело.  Это все МЕСТНЫЕ СТЕРЕОТИПЫ. У меня двухлетний двоюродный брат во всю гордился своим отцом, приносившим дичь домой, а также уже присутствовал на разделе туш домашних животных. Я сама, в 8 лет - будучи у них в гостях с ужасом случайно вышла из дома и увидела, как молоток обрушивается на переносицу кролика - все обыденно, и ребенок это видел. Это их повседневная жизнь. И зарезатьтеленка к празднику - ак для нас почистить яблоки. Потом его мама сняла с кролика шкурку, разделала тушку.

Вы о чем толкуете?

Моя дочь в 8 лет чудом не утонула, а рядом тонул ее отец, и из-за волн они не могли помочь друг-другу - она ЗНАЛА, что если схватится за отца - его утопит. Их заметили спасатели и спасли буквально за секунду до того, как она уже устала бороться и практически шла на глубину. И оказалось огромной пользой, что я с ней говорила о смерти с раннего детства - конечно, с учетом ее восприятия. И мне пришлось в тот момень неделю говорить с ней о смерти. Чтобы вытрясти из нее все подкорковые запрятанные страхи. Пока впечатления были еще свежие.

Давайте не будем всех этих высокопарных речей. У меня тетя в свои 85 лет панически боится кремации, требует похоронить в земле - для нее это как будто ее будут жечь живьем. А она ученый-химик и фармацевт с научными изобретениями. 

У тибетцев есть замечательные техники с правильным отношением к самсарному телу. И тем, кто о них не знает - лучше не судить, зачем эти люди делают то или иное - Вас-то они не заставляют следовать их традициям, а если местные власти их за это не сажают в тюрьму, то и точки зрения закона тут нет проблем. И не надо списывать на варварские привычки.

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Эделизи (27.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Дмитрий - ребенка с детства надо готовить к пониманию смерти - это естесственный факт жизни.


Полностью согласен и погребение должно быть тоже естественным. Объяснить ребенку, почему его маму разделывают на кусочки и скармливают грифам будет очень сложно, а он обязательно это узнает. Хотя опять же повторюсь, я не знаю какой уровень эмоциональной стабильности у тибетских детей и среди какого социального слоя подобная практика распространена. 




> А почему вы думаете, что на тибетские похороны водят маленьких детей? Может, и водят уже подростков. И подростки это воспринимают нормально.


Вы это как поняли? На похоронах в традиционных обществах, всегда присутствует вся семья. 




> Вы о чем толкуете?


О том, что тибетское погребение - это пережиток мифологического сознания, который в настоящий момент стремится оправдаться используя буддийскую философию. 




> Давайте не будем всех этих высокопарных речей. У меня тетя в свои 85 лет панически боится кремации, требует похоронить в земле - для нее это как будто ее будут жечь живьем. А она ученый-химик и фармацевт с научными изобретениями.


Она не кремации боится, а смерти, ровно как и все пожилые люди. Чем ближе смерть, тем больше рационализации посмертной участи, именно поэтому, принято откладывать деньги на похороны и заботится из чего будет сделан гроб. А образование никоим образом не гарантирует адекватного психологического роста личности. Многие ученные - маргинальные и экзальтированные невротики, которые боятся не то что смерти, они даже трещинки на асфальте могут перепрыгивать.




> У тибетцев есть замечательные техники с правильным отношением к самсарному телу. И тем, кто о них не знает - лучше не судить, зачем эти люди делают то или иное - Вас-то они не заставляют следовать их традициям, а если местные власти их за это не сажают в тюрьму, то и точки зрения закона тут нет проблем.


Для вас замечательные, для меня варварские и средневековые. Религиозные ритуалы погребения для меня безумно идиотичны и абсурдны и данный процесс для меня таковым и является. Вы можете относится к этому как угодно. Если бы это делали сами монахи, для своих определенных целей я бы понял. А так мы лам сжигаем, а обычный люд расчленяем и скармливаем. Все отлично! 

Мы ещё безграмотность, нищету, болезни и голод можем научится оправдывать, как отличную аскезу, которая формирует правильное отношение к жизни.

Смерть, всегда страдание и формировать отношение к ней надо без лишней вербализации и ритуальной манифестации. Татхагата дал нам отличные инструменты осознания и принятия того факта, что все мы здесь умрем, так что велосипед изобретать не надо. Труп надо утилизировать, а детей надо вовлекать в понимание смерти с раннего возраста, как это делается, например в Японии с формированием безопасной площадки для принятия этого факта. Другой вопрос, что это безумно сложно и требует высокой квалификации, так как одно дело, когда у вас один ребенок, а другой, когда у вас их целая школа.

----------

Жека (02.03.2013), Федор Ф (28.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Угу, посмотрел бы я на вас, как вы, например, труп своей мамы стали бы расчленять на выброс грифам ))


Ничего кроме проявления всплывших концепций о происходящем Вы бы в этом не увидели.

----------


## Zom

> Ничего кроме проявления всплывших концепций о происходящем Вы бы в этом не увидели.


Угу, "я пребываю в недвойственности" и бла бла бла... ) "Не верю!" (c)

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.02.2013), Жека (02.03.2013), Федор Ф (28.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Если высокие - бальзамируют и потом покрывают золотом.


Кстати, в Таиланде тоже встречаются почившие монахи покрытые лаком в стеклянных саркофагах.
Например, Wat Khunaram Koh Samui, тело монаха Луанг Пхо Даенга

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

В Тайланде, в некоторых монастырях и кремацию проводят открытого типа, специально для монахов. 
Мирян покойников же кремируют и пепел или развеивают, или захоранивают в ступу в вате. Самое замечательное, что нет проблем с заброшенными кладбищами. Именно поэтому я выступаю за кремацию, как за самый простой и прагматичный способ утилизации.




> Кстати, в Таиланде тоже встречаются почившие монахи покрытые лаком в стеклянных саркофагах.
> Например, Wat Khunaram Koh Samui, тело монаха Луанг Пхо Даенга


Это его личное желание.




> «После того, как я умру, гроб для моего тела должен быть вертикальным. Если мои отпрыски и последователи захотят сделать подношения и провести церемонию чтения священных текстов, пусть сделают это.После того, как всё будет завершено, моё тело должно быть помещено в Зале Нирваны. Если оно сгниёт, кремируйте и соберите пепел. <...> Однако если моё тело не будет подвержено тлению, сохраните гроб как есть, но поместите его в Зал Нирваны и оставьте перед ним широкое пространство"
> 
> Луанг Пхо Даенг
> 27 сентября 2515 г., среда,
> Пятый день ущербной луны года Крысы.

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, в Таиланде тоже встречаются почившие монахи покрытые лаком в стеклянных саркофагах.
> Например, Wat Khunaram Koh Samui, тело монаха Луанг Пхо Даенга


я в курсе.

----------


## Greedy

> Угу, "я пребываю в недвойственности" и бла бла бла... ) "Не верю!" (c)


Даже у тех, кто не пребывает в недвойственности, Вы увидите только проявление всплывающих концепций о происходящем и ничего более.

----------


## Zom

Угу, только помимо концепций ещё и пачку всплывающих и укрепляющихся загрязнений можно заприметить .)

----------

Федор Ф (28.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> На похоронах в традиционных обществах, всегда присутствует вся семья.


В специальных местах разделывают, близкие могут находится рядом, но не в пределах видимости. 




> тибетское погребение - это пережиток мифологического сознания


Так про любую культуру можно сказать. У нас до сих пор покойников вперед ногами принято выносить, хотя никто из них еще обратной дороги не нашел.

Если что, то я тоже за десакрализацию: траншея и компост то что нужно.

----------

Magan Poh (28.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> В специальных местах разделывают, близкие могут находится рядом, но не в пределах видимости.


Уже хоть что-то  :Smilie: 




> Так про любую культуру можно сказать. У нас до сих пор покойников вперед ногами принято выносить, хотя никто из них еще обратной дороги не нашел.


В связи с этим, я и удивляюсь такой рьяной защиты этого типа погребения. Что у нас на похоронах происходит, вообще отдельная история. Безумная макабра.




> Если что, то я тоже за десакрализацию: траншея и компост то что нужно.


Вообще интерес к своей посмертной участи - уже вещь ненормальная. Что сделают, то сделают. 
Главное что бы вреда не было людям, которые это будут делать. Я бы вообще автоматизировал процесс погребения и свел участие человека к минимуму. А лучше всего, постарался бы извлечь пользу из переработки трупа, хотя это наверно и невозможно. Другой вопрос, что всегда есть родственники, которым надо и на могилку сходить и знать, что их близкий лежит в теплом уютном гробу с поэтессами и пасьянсом.

----------


## Поляков

> В связи с этим, я и удивляюсь такой рьяной защиты этого типа погребения. Что у нас на похоронах происходит, вообще отдельная история. Безумная макабра.


Сейчас еще ничего. В этнографическом музее видел фотографию начала 20 века со стоящими перед церковью санями, на которых привозили тела усопших. И это летом. Очевидная, казалось бы глупость и неудобство, но традиция сильнее.




> Я бы вообще автоматизировал процесс погребения и свел участие человека к минимуму. А лучше всего, постарался бы извлечь пользу из переработки трупа, хотя это наверно и невозможно.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Забавна реакция некоторых тхеравадинов. Она явно выдает, что христианские стереотипы плотно заполняют их якобы тхеравадинский мозг. А сколько пафоса в попытках как-то обосновать якобы безнравственность традиционного поведения тибетцев! Сразу вспоминаются миссионеры, живописующие дикие обычаи туземцев! Просвещу, что в Непале под кремацию уходит столько дров, что с некоторых пор решили подвести газ - кремация угрожает существованию лесов.

----------

Lion Miller (28.02.2013), Magan Poh (28.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (28.02.2013), Pema Sonam (28.02.2013), Аурум (28.02.2013), Богдан Б (28.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.02.2013), Елена Саяпина (28.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (28.02.2013), Эделизи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дмитрий: Вы меня поражаете однобоким взглядом.




> Полностью согласен и погребение должно быть тоже естественным. Объяснить ребенку, почему его маму разделывают на кусочки и скармливают грифам будет очень сложно, а он обязательно это узнает. Хотя опять же повторюсь, я не знаю какой уровень эмоциональной стабильности у тибетских детей и среди какого социального слоя подобная практика распространена.


так чего говорить? 




> Вы это как поняли? На похоронах в традиционных обществах, всегда присутствует вся семья.


 Детей водят на похороны по усмотрению родиетелей. Присутствие маленьких детей на похоронах необязательно.




> О том, что тибетское погребение - это пережиток мифологического сознания, который в настоящий момент стремится оправдаться используя буддийскую философию.


Это гнусная инсинуация. Вы не знаете, о чем говорите и никогда не примите данных идей о смерти, работе над элементами и прочем, поэтому, полагаю: Вам стоит волностью воздержаться от комментариев про уровень развития тибетских практиков. Не все тибетцы - безграмотные пастухи.




> Она не кремации боится, а смерти, ровно как и все пожилые люди.Чем ближе смерть, тем больше рационализации посмертной участи, именно поэтому, принято откладывать деньги на похороны и заботится из чего будет сделан гроб. А образование никоим образом не гарантирует адекватного психологического роста личности. Многие ученные - маргинальные и экзальтированные невротики, которые боятся не то что смерти, они даже трещинки на асфальте могут перепрыгивать.


Вы совершенно не знаете жизни, а уж тем более, ситуации моей тети. Ну не надо гипотезировать за других. Моя тетя уже несколько лет молится, чтобы поскорее умереть - она не ходит и ей очень тяжело выдерживать состояние своего тела. А страх перед кремацией ей, вероятно, внушила бабушка - но не договорила до конца - почему, но тема была такая, что кремированные идут в ад по православным поверьям. Я не раз видела людей, которые не только уже не боялись смерти, а настолько измучались, что просто искренне мечтали о ней. И совершенно ее не боялись. Они гораздо больше боялись невыносимой боли.

А у вас такого опыта не было?




> Смерть, всегда страдание и формировать отношение к ней надо без лишней вербализации и ритуальной манифестации.


Вы это скажите половине мира :Smilie:  Которая на все лады печется о церемониальных проводах в загробную жизнь.

----------

Аурум (28.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Специально для Дмитрия Аверьянова . Я последовательница тибетского буддизма, но, думаю, на уровне размышлений о смерти и ценности человеческой жизни ни одна буддийская школа не разнится. Сам Будда рекомендовал посещать места сожжения трупов для подобных размышлений, о чем мне рассказали на Ганге, где мы как раз проплывали недалеко от подобного места, откуда поднимался черный огонь.

И если Вас слишком занимает то, что делает кто-то с телом после смерти или ритуалы кажутся абсурдными - значит, некоторые задачи по практике не осуществлены.

И Вы совершенно забываете ВОЛЮ УМЕРАЮЩЕГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА. Человек может иметь разные мысли по поводу своего трупа и распорядится тем, что с ним сделают еще до смерти. Конечно, не в каждой стране можно бесприпятственно сжечь своих близких или расчленить, Но если бы мой отец попросил бы меня отдать его на съедение грифам, веруя в то, что таким образом кормит своим телом живых существ, осуществляя такого рода даяние посмертно - я бы это сделала - не колеблясь. Если бы законодательство и обычаи страны такое могли позволить. Смотреть, как его труп расчленяют, думаю, не смогла бы, но это от меня и не требуется - достаточно присутствия на прОводах умершего.

Я прилетела домой, когда отец уже умер, мне насколько дней приходилось заниматься всеми бумагами  и похоронами, пока он лежал у морге. Думать о том, как с ним там обращаются - а я знаю ситуации в моргах, где покойничков грузят, как дрова и зашивают после вскрытия - я не стала. Равно и на кремации, когда труп порой выкладывают из гроба, а приличный гроб возвращается обратно в похоронную контору, тоже не стала. Человек умер - я это тогда умом понимала. И ему после трех дней уже все равно. Меня тогда сильно занимала мысль - вот столько лет практикую, размышляю о карме, смерти, теле и многообразии существ - наших матерей, - что будет, когда увижу отца в гробу.  

У видела его через пару дней. В больнице - подретушированного, подправленного. И у меня был сильнейший инсайт, что МОЕГО ОТЦА В ЭТОМ ОСТОВЕ НЕ БЫЛО. То, что я увидела в гробу - даже приблизительно не напоминало о нем живом и было подобно сваленному дереву. Что с этим деревом делали бы - не имело никакого для меня значения - я только заботилась об остальных и старалась им не дать впасть в удрученное состояние. Это было огромное облегчение. Я очень любила своего отца, и мне было гораздо психологически сложнее от сострадания, когда я ухаживала за ним немощным.


И с тех пор  важны только некоторые идеи:
Не трогать тело, пока не завершится процесс смерти.
Молиться за человека, пока он проходит все бардо.
Когда этот процесс завершился - это просто труп - там нет ничего от живого человека, покинувшего это тело.
Тщательно скрывать мое собственное отношение и предоставить людям хоронить так, как они считают нужным.
Заботится как следует о тех, кто жив.

Никакие сентименты меня по поводу трупов не волнуют, хотя я убегаю от всяких кровавых зрелищ даже на экране и не переношу запаха крови. Также я не могу смотреть, как умирают в муках. Но если надо будет продезинфицировать и зашить рану или быть с человеком при смерти, и кроме меня никого не будет, - я это сделаю. Как это сделала и подростком - когда бабушка пришла с изуродованной сломанной кистью, почти падая в обморок, - я сразу заставила бабушку сесть и положить на стол руку без движения, вызвала скорую сама, четко ответила на все вопросы и даже расписала сознательно в красках, чтобы быстрей приехали, и позвонила родителям.

И представьте, небесное погребение мне не кажется абсурдом - поскольку знаю смысл этого действия. А ламам, вероятно, собирать заслуги таким образом, как простым тибетцам, наверно, и не обязательно.

----------

Аурум (28.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Bob

Лично по мне, так закапывание трупа в землю, с выделением впоследствии некробиоза и гниения - всяких токсинов, и возможного попадания трупных ядов в грунтовые воды... Кажется куда более омерзительным и безнравственным. Мне еще огурцы с этой земли есть.

----------

Magan Poh (28.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (28.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (28.02.2013), Топпер- (28.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сколько раз смотрел, как тибетских лам сжигают, видимо для них, каким то образом находятся и дрова и все остальное.


Ламы —это привилегированная часть общества. Наверное, даже, не всех простых монахов сжигают.




> Я говорю о том, что общество должно развиваться, а вместе с ним должны эволюционировать и методы утилизации трупов.


http://lurkmore.to/Биореактор

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.02.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> В связи с этим, я и удивляюсь такой рьяной защиты этого типа погребения.


Дмитрий. КАК вы предлагаете выкопать в горах могилу достаточно глубокую, чтобы труп не стал объектом добычи животных? Исползовать специальную бурильную установку? Взрывать породу? Наваливать курганы? Сжигать не получится, дров на всех не напасешься. Газа тоже нет.

----------

Bob (28.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (28.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Дмитрий. КАК вы предлагаете выкопать в горах могилу достаточно глубокую, чтобы труп не стал объектом добычи животных? Исползовать специальную бурильную установку? Взрывать породу? Наваливать курганы? Сжигать не получится, дров на всех не напасешься. Газа тоже нет.


В Монголии, кстати, делали проще: выходили далеко в степь, вбивали четыре колышка и к ним за руки и за ноги привязывали тело. На съедение волкам и грифам. На деле собакам и воронам.

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Secundus

тема, как обычно на БФ, плавно и неосознанно перешла в битву между колесницами,
то есть в обыкновенную каменторезку, бессмысленную и беспощадную,
в связи с чем торжественно объявляю о ее закрытии.

----------

Magan Poh (28.02.2013)

----------

